# Please somebody post something



## Hobbyist 4 Life (2 mo ago)

I'm very good with African Cichlids you people are really good with africans too or is this forum mainly for Freshwater tanks?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

P. nicholsi




__
susankat


__
Nov 21, 2008




Dwarf mouthbrooder






Salmon hippo point


----------



## Hobbyist 4 Life (2 mo ago)

Haps and I'm not convinced the first one is African. I see a familiar looking species of mbuna in the background. Why are you keeping them with plants?????


----------



## Hobbyist 4 Life (2 mo ago)

Sulfur Head....


----------



## Hobbyist 4 Life (2 mo ago)

I meant Malawi Cichlids. where did you get that nicholsi?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Nicholsi was from a person in our club, a mouth brooder from South Africa and yes considered a cichlid. The others are called Ruby Green from Lake Victoria.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

neolamp Helianthus male




__
susankat


__
Mar 20, 2009


__
2











  








100_3279




__
susankat


__
Dec 16, 2008




One of my Julies I got yesterday. They are a hybrid though, he had 5 different species in one tank.


----------



## Hobbyist 4 Life (2 mo ago)

Never seen that aulonocara species before. Looks like it's not possible except a hybrid between sunshine peacock (it's been awhile sense I reviewed scientific name so I don't bother), I know that Julie, but I forgot it's name. I'm looking it up. Marksmithi, that's what it was. I initially thought of golden Julidochromis. That yellow cichlid puzzles me. Never seen one before. Nice tank. It's got some scratches sadly. Why are you keeping plants in those aquariums though? I don't like planted cichlid tanks


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The yellow is a Tanganika
Bolivian ram




  








100_3282




__
susankat


__
Dec 16, 2008




Bolivian Rams


----------



## Hobbyist 4 Life (2 mo ago)

You have an interesting collection of unusual African Cichlids. I think it's a great looking tank, but I would use white or dark sand. Bolivian Rams, hmm? Are those rare colors


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They were moved to a tank with black sand, that was a quarantine tank
The tank they went into.




  








my 220




__
susankat


__
Dec 2, 2011


__
6


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

33 gal breeder




__
susankat


__
Mar 20, 2009




Just set up so no fish yet.










  








Ruby green male




__
susankat


__
Mar 20, 2009


----------



## Hobbyist 4 Life (2 mo ago)

I love Ruby Green Cichlids. I fell in love with those the first time I saw a picture of them. That one's pretty.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

DSC052571




__
susankat


__
Apr 19, 2013


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

I'd love to see your fish house Susan, I won't call it a fish room cause I bet you have them everywhere. 
Real beauties all of them.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Just one in living room, the rest in dining/fish room


----------



## Hobbyist 4 Life (2 mo ago)

Good fish. I've been inactive the past few weeks. Just for no apparent reason.


----------

